# Questions-General



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

How many passport photos does a 9 month need?

Electric-how much is the average monthly bill
Water-how much is the average monthy bill 

Thanks!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't help you with the bills, but my new employer told me I will need 10 passport photos for the visa application process!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Get at least twice as many passport photos as you think you will need - then triple it. You'll need loads, but they are dead cheap to get done here.

I assume you mean a 9 month old child?

Water & electric varies widely depending on whether you will be in an apartment or villa and the size of it. You'll need to be more specific.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes I mean a 9 month old child. I can get the US passport photos taken in Dubai????

It will be for an appartment (I assum) We haven't pick where we will live yet we will do that in June.

The reason I ask is because I heard that water and electric are expensive. 

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

300 dhs a month for DEWA in a 2 bed apartment


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Standard passport photos are available all over the place - even Carrefour does them! Cheap too.

If you wil be in an aprtmetn your DEWA (Dubai Electricity & Water Authority - the term we all use) should be relatively cheap compared to a villa. For a large 2 bed shoudn't be more than about Dhs400 a month


----------

